# i5 6600k Temperatur zu hoch?



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

hallo. 

Findet ihr die Temperatur des Prozessors zu hoch? Als CPU-Kühler verwende ich den  be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim! Prime95 lief nur 10min lang.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Januar 2016)

Ja die Temperaturen sind zu hoch. Prüfe mal ob dein kühler freigegeben ist für den Sockel da gibt es doch aktuell arg Probleme wegen der Kontaktaufnahme.


----------



## the.hai (13. Januar 2016)

Die Temperaturen scheinen wirklich zu hoch, aber es fehlen noch einige Details.

- Spannung und Takt? bitte CPU-Z parallel laufen lassen
- Einbauvariante, Belüftung des Gehäuses?
- Kühler richtig montiert?
- WLP zu dick oder zu dünn?

P.S. Skylake: Kühler können Sockel-1151-CPUs beschädigen [Update: Stellungnahmen zu hohen Anpressdrücken] - Reaktionen von Anbietern


> Update vom 09.12.2015: Be quiet Kühler  von Be quiet sind dafür bekannt, eine grundlegend andere  Befestigungstechnik zu verwenden als nahezu alle anderen  High-End-Anbieter. Die direkte Verschraubung der Be-quiet-Halterung mit  Kühler und Mainboard bietet zwar nur wenig Federweg zum Abfangen von  Stößen, kann im Gegenzug zu lockeren Querbügeln aber auch  Druckbelastungen in das Mainboard abführen. Diese  Eigenschaftenkombination ist laut Be quiet gut für Skylake-CPUs  geeignet, man rät aber grundsätzlich zur Demontage der zum Teil schweren  Kühler vor Transporten.
> Alle aktuellen CPU-Kühler von  be quiet! sind kompatibel mit den Skylake Sockel LGA1151 Prozessoren  und verursachen keine der angesprochenen Probleme. Selbstverständlich  muss sich der Anwender bei der Montage an die Anleitung halten. Auch  vonseiten unserer Kunden sowie unserer Partner in der Systemintegration  und im Fachhandel liegen uns keinerlei Berichte vor in denen das in dem  Artikel der PC Games Hardware beschriebene Problem auftrat. Da während  des Transports Erschütterungen entstehen können, empfehlen wir  grundsätzlich allen Kunden CPU-Kühler für jeglichen Transport zu  demontieren.
> ​


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

der soll eigentlich passen. ganz genau kann dies jetzt ja keiner beantworten.  

ist mein erster eigenbau PC. vielleicht habe ich zu viel Wärmeleitpaste drauf gemacht. könnte es daran liegen oder sind die Temperaturen trotzdem zu hoch? wenn ja würde ich mir folgendes bestellen Akasa AK-TC CPU und Kühlkörper-Reiniger: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r und den Kühler noch einmal installieren.


-sieh Bild
-CPU Kühler senkrecht in einem fractal design define r4, zwei Lüfter vorne einer hinten
-bin ziemlich sicher das er richtig sitzt


----------



## DasWurmi (13. Januar 2016)

Wenn zu viel drauf ist kann das schon was ausmachen, ja.
Spar dir das Geld für den Reiniger ^^. Wisch den Kühler ordentlich ab (wenn nötig feucht)
und wisch den Heatspreader ab und trag nochmal neu und dünn auf. Dann kannst du nochmal testen.


----------



## Darkseth (13. Januar 2016)

Takt nehm ich an @ Stock?
Welche Spannung liegt denn während Prime an?

(Ohne OC sollten locker 1.16 Volt stabil möglich sein, vll sgoar 1.1 V  Die Boards packen gerne 1.3 Volt als Standart drauf, was schon 10-15° ausmachen kann).

Laufen gehäuse und CPU Lüfter?


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2016)

Statt diesem CPU Reiniger....Isopropanol für 1-2 € aus der Apotheke...die Flasche dann in den Erstehilfeschrank.


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

die Wärmeleitpaste war anders als in Videos die ich angeschaut habe. die war Weiß(statt grau) und nicht so fest wie in Videos. konnte den Kühler nicht waagerecht installier weil die Paste sonst nach unten gleiten würde. ist es normal oder was mein ihr?


----------



## DasWurmi (13. Januar 2016)

Gibt ja auch verschiedene. Dass die schmierig ist, ist klar. Erfordert viel Fingerspitzengefühl.
Also nimm den Kühler nochmal ab und trag dünner auf. Dann zieh die Schrauben ordentlich an (nicht so zimperlich)
Und ich wiederhole: Du musst nicht extra irgendwelches Reinigungs-Zeugs kaufen. Wisch die Teile ab und gut ists.


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

Wenn du den Kühler abnimmst, achte auch mal drauf wie die Wlp auf der CPU und dem Kühlerboden verteilt ist - im Idealfall gleichmäßig.
CPU-Z während Prime läuft anmachen - dein Bild ist im Leerlauf gemacht worden, das sagt nichts aus.

Was den Kauf von Isopropanol angeht stimme ich meinem Vorredner zu - wenn man es hat okay, aber das ist am Ende Perfektionismus was für  hohes OC nötig wäre, aber nicht um deine CPU überhaupt erstmal einwandfrei einzurichten.
Ich hab das Zeug zwar auch zuhause, aber nur weil ich mal meinen alten Chemielehrer besucht habe


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2016)

".....konnte den Kühler nicht waagerecht installier weil die Paste sonst nach unten gleiten würde...."

Wie ist das zu verstehn, Paste nach unten gleitet??


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

Sverre schrieb:


> ".....konnte den Kühler nicht waagerecht installier weil die Paste sonst nach unten gleiten würde...."
> 
> Wie ist das zu verstehn, Paste nach unten gleitet??



Ich befürchte mal das er den Kühler im stehenden Gehäuse installiert hat....bzw es versucht hat


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

drebbin du hast es erfasst! habe zuerst so eine Variante versucht https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJBd2uec1YA

ok morgen werde ich den neu installieren.


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2016)

OhHa...ok...wenn dein Gefühl dir sagt ..das Zeug fließt gleich in den Sockel ....war es eindeutig zu viel WLP.


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

Mach mal bitte ein Foto von der CPU sobald du den Kühler abgenommen hast.


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

wenn ich nicht vergesse, werde ich machen.

falls  noch Reste von der Paste bleiben kann ich Schnaps nehmen zum reinigen? habe noch etwas von letzter Party übrig, weil sonst habe ich nichts.

Sverre laut Anleitung reicht die Wärmeleitpaste für 2 bis 3 Anwendungen. die Spritze meiner Meinung nach reicht noch für zwei mal. also so viel habe ich auch nicht aufgetragen.


----------



## DasWurmi (13. Januar 2016)

Die is so frisch, da bleiben keine Reste. Zewa wisch und weg sag ich da nur !


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

Eine Spannung von 1,23V für 3,6GHz sind utopisch hoch. Dein Mainboard gibt da zu 99% zuviel Saft und der wiederum sorgt für hohe Temps unter Last.

Du wirst sicherlich im Bios keine feste Spannung eingestellt haben - ändere das mal auf 1,100V und probiere dann direkt wieder Prime anzuschmeißen.
Welche Prime Version nutzt du? 27.9 reicht aus da höhere Iterationen Befehl nutzen der in aktuellen Games nicht genutzt wird, aber zusätzliche Last beschert.
Im Prime dann bitte mit folgenden Einstellungen testen: Custom - 1344k in beiden Feldern - Häkchen setzen - 15min.


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

ist es das hier? im BIOS habe ich nur ram auf xmp umgestellt weil 3200er ram nur mit 2133 erkannt wurde. habe diese Arbeitsspeicher https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DI...product/1227127?campaign=DDR4/G.Skill/1227127 fals wichtig


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

Genau - das in dem Bild rot unterlegte setzt du mal auf 1,10V.
Mich irritiert zwar die Anzeige von 1,184V aber erstmal sehen was mit (im UEFI eingestellten) 1,10V dann während Prime in CPU-Z als Spannung angezeigt wird.


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

vielleicht auch wichtig: ich nutze zur zeit Integrierte Grafik Intel HD Graphics 530 , da die Grafikkarte  nächste tage gebracht wird. und es ist neben dem Monitor noch ein TV an den Mainboard angeschlossen. macht es was aus?

habe noch  nichts verändert!  soll ich es jetzt versuche oder erst auf die Grafikkarte warten und dann noch mal den Prime95 starten wenn Monitor und TV an die Graka angeschlossen sind?


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

Die CPU wird belastet, nicht die iGPU - wenn es instabil ist wird es abstürzen, unabhängig davon woran es lag. Du sollst ja dadurch nur erstmal schauen wie sich die Temps verhalten, Stabilität kommt nachher.


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

Es springt zwischen automatisch zwischen 1,168 und 1,184. 

Wie genau mache ich es?  Wenn ich auf manuel mode erscheint weiteres Feld mit Auto drauf. Da kann ich nichts ändern

ich nutze Prime95 v28.7!


----------



## the.hai (13. Januar 2016)

Doch, da kannst du zahlen eintragen. Z.b. mal 1.15


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

ok hat geklappt. sorry das ich mich so dumm anstelle.  bin Dilettant was PC angeht. gleich starte ich den Prime dann melde ich mich wieder


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

habe alles gemacht wie beschrieben. nach paar Sekunden ist der Bildschirm eingefroren und dann zum Blue Screen gewechselt. konnte dann nichts mehr machen außer Power Knopf zu drücken.


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

Du bist nicht dumm, sondern du fängst halt jetzt an dich damit auseinander zu setzen - das hat jeder hier irgendwann mal.


----------



## the.hai (13. Januar 2016)

Was hast du eingetragen?

1.15? Dann versuch mal 1.2

1.1? Dann versuch mal 1.15


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

"Du wirst sicherlich im Bios keine feste Spannung eingestellt haben - ändere das mal auf 1,100V und probiere dann direkt wieder Prime anzuschmeißen.
Welche Prime Version nutzt du? 27.9 reicht aus da höhere Iterationen Befehl nutzen der in aktuellen Games nicht genutzt wird, aber zusätzliche Last beschert.
Im Prime dann bitte mit folgenden Einstellungen testen: Custom - 1344k in beiden Feldern - Häkchen setzen - 15min."

das habe ich gemacht! okay jetzt versuche ich 1.150V

ich starte Prime wie drebbin  beschrieben hat! soll ich es wieder so starten?


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

Ja.
Wenn eine Änderung solche Fehler bringt, dann musst du logischerweise Richtung Ausgangszustand gehen.


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

hier nur um sicher zu gehen Bild1

auf 1.150V zweite Bild! beim test ist mir nichts negatives aufgefallen. Den Kühler-Lüfter habe ich auch nicht gehört im Gegensatz zum Vorlauf.


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

Laut Screen ist alles okay - sogar sehr gut. 
Nur CoreTemp zeigt bei dir falsche Werte an - probiere mal RC7 davon (du hast RC6)


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

würde ich gerne machen wenn ich diese version zum download finde.


DRAM 1.360V Spannung  ist okay oder?


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

Wenn du es nicht findest ist es ja nicht schlimm - wenn die Temps unter deiner Version im Rahmen bleiben, dann werden sie im Alltag mehr als ausreichend sein.


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2016)

Büdde.... Coretemp und co.

HWiNFO, HWiNFO32 & HWiNFO64 - Hardware Information, Analysis and Monitoring Tools


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

habe diesen Speicher https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DI...extlinks/Alternate&zanpid=2122479725363729408  laut Hersteller "Spannung	1,35 Volt". bei mir steht es auf 1.36 Volt soll ich es auf 1.35 V umstellen? oder läuft es bereits mit 1.35V?


danke Sverre


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2016)

kannst du von AUTO auf 1,35 ändern....laufen bei mir mit 1,344


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

ich bedanke mich bei euch recht herzlich.  ich hoffe das passt jetzt alles


----------



## the.hai (13. Januar 2016)

Hattest du den kühler denn nun mal unten?

Oc kannst du nämlich sonst vergessen, dafür brauchst du mehr spannung, siehe meine signatur.


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. Januar 2016)

Nee habe nicht abgemacht.

Hatte vor erst nach dem Ablauf der Garantie zu übertakten.  Jetzt muss ich überlegen ob ich den   trotzdem abmache, um nach dem Abdruck zu schauen.  Wenn die Temperaturen für nicht zum übertakten gut sind dann lasse ich es.  Was würdet ihr sagen sind die Temperaturen gut oder oder an der grenze?


----------



## the.hai (14. Januar 2016)

Kühler runter und wlp nochmal schön dünn auftragen, kühler gleichmässig aufsetzen, andrücken und festziehen.


----------



## AntoniusGER (14. Januar 2016)

An der Spannung muss ich aber nichts ändern oder?


----------



## drebbin (14. Januar 2016)

Solange es damit stabil läuft nicht.


----------



## AntoniusGER (14. Januar 2016)

der Kühler saß nicht richtig. habe den nicht abgemacht sondern nur fester zu gezogen.  aber jetzt läuft der CPU Lüfter immer voll auf.  ich kann den sogar aus dem Gehäuse heraus hören davor war es nicht so. wie bekomme ich den Lüfter wieder in den Griff?

Habe noch RAM von a2 b2 auf a1 b1 umgesetzt.


----------



## the.hai (14. Januar 2016)

Was heisst denn "er sass nicht richtig"?

Den lüfter kannst du regeln, schau mal im bios nach der lüftersteuerung.

Nenn sich bei dir qfan control.

P.s. ich hätte ihn trotzdem mal demontiert und neu montiert. Wer weiss, wie sich die erste falschmontage auf die wlp auswirkte?


----------



## AntoniusGER (14. Januar 2016)

an einer Schraube war ca. 1mm Abstand zwischen dem Abstandhalter und CPU Befestigung. und andere schrauben habe ich noch etwas fester angezogen.

so lange ich  nicht über 75° komme, kann ich es doch sol lassen oder?

bzgl. Lüfter: PWM stand auf Full Speed. habe es auf Standard gesetzt.


----------



## the.hai (14. Januar 2016)

Isnstallier mal die asus aisuite, dann kannst du die lüftersteuerung im windows einrichten.

Ich hab eine eine lüfterkurve erstellt, die bis 50grad celsius kaum dreht und die anderen lüfter sind bis dahin sogar aus.


----------



## AntoniusGER (14. Januar 2016)

Am Mainboard ist nur der Kühler Lüfter angeschlossen. 3 Gehäuse Lüfter sind an fractal design define r4 lüftersteuerung angeschlossen.


heute hat der Postbote die Grafikkarte gebracht. kann ich die nun einbauen oder soll ich noch etwas testen?  sind die Temperaturen nun in Rahmen?


----------



## DasWurmi (14. Januar 2016)

Ich würde nichtsdestotrotz den Kühler nochmal abmontieren und gucken (komplett neu rauf mit WLP). Die Temperaturen sind jetzt aber o.K.


----------



## AntoniusGER (14. Januar 2016)

wenn unter dem Kühler am Rand der CPU keine WLP zu sehen  ist, dann ist es doch in Ordnung oder kann es trotzdem sein dass es zu viel WLP drauf ist obwohl nichts raus läuft?


habe ein Bild gemacht, hoffe man kann etwas erkennen.


----------



## the.hai (14. Januar 2016)

es kann auch einfach zu wenig sein oder nicht flächendeckend oder oder oder 

deshalb einfach mal abmachen und schauen. zu einer konkreten beurteilung fehlt dir doch auch die erfahrung und die sammelt man nur mit ausprobieren^^


P.S. die lüfter würde ich alle über das board aktiv regeln lassen.


----------



## DasWurmi (14. Januar 2016)

Mach den Kühler einfach nochmal runter ^^ Dann siehst du das genau.
Meiner Meinung nach läuft immer was raus, egal ob perfekt dosiert oder zu viel


----------



## Adi1 (14. Januar 2016)

AntoniusGER schrieb:


> wenn unter dem Kühler am Rand der CPU keine WLP zu sehen  ist, dann ist es doch in Ordnung oder kann es trotzdem sein dass es zu viel WLP drauf ist obwohl nichts raus läuft?
> 
> 
> habe ein Bild gemacht, hoffe man kann etwas erkennen.



Du musst die Pampe hauchdünn auftragen, so dass man noch die Beschriftung des Deckels erahnen kann


----------



## AntoniusGER (14. Januar 2016)

ich habe eine Tropfvariante angewendet. nur ein Tropfen in der Mitte! wenn dabei nichts aus läuft dann passt es oder irre ich mich?


----------



## the.hai (14. Januar 2016)

AntoniusGER schrieb:


> ich habe eine Tropfvariante angewendet. nur ein Tropfen in der Mitte! wenn dabei nichts aus läuft dann passt es oder irre ich mich?



die variante benutze ich nie, weil ich nicht drauf vertraue, dass sich die WLP gleichmässig verteilt. ich streiche, wie bereits vorgeschlagen, die cpu dünn ein und zieh mit einem spachtel/plastikkarte glatt. dann ist die cpu dünn "beschichtet". der cpu kühler wird aufgesetzt, angepresst und ein wenig hin und her gedreht/bewegt, dann wird festgeschraubt.


----------



## DasWurmi (14. Januar 2016)

Da schließ ich mich meinem Vorredner an. Verteil die Paste selbst, dann kannst du dir auch sicher sein dass überall welche ist.

Also wie gesagt, mach den Kühler nochmal runter, Wärmeleitpaste runter und mach Neue drauf. Die verstreichst du schön dünn (der Tipp mit der Schrift ist ganz gut)
auf dem Prozessor, sodass überall welche hinkommt.


----------



## AntoniusGER (14. Januar 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Da schließ ich mich meinem Vorredner an. Verteil die Paste selbst, dann kannst du dir auch sicher sein dass überall welche ist.
> 
> Also wie gesagt, mach den Kühler nochmal runter, Wärmeleitpaste runter und mach Neue drauf. Die verstreichst du schön dünn (der Tipp mit der Schrift ist ganz gut)
> auf dem Prozessor, sodass überall welche hinkommt.



denkt ihr dann wird es viel kühler? von wie viel Grad sprechen wir?


----------



## the.hai (14. Januar 2016)

AntoniusGER schrieb:


> denkt ihr dann wird es viel kühler? von wie viel Grad sprechen wir?



Das kann dir keiner genau sagen, aber ich gehe von aus. meiner wird z.b. nur nen bischen wärmer als deiner jetzt. läuft aber mit mehr spannung und mehr takt.

Ich werde meinen aber bald auch nochmal demontieren um da noch ein paar grad rauszuholen, war vorhges mal ein bischen hektisch und muss es mal überprüfen.


----------



## AntoniusGER (14. Januar 2016)

schon habe ich nächstes Problem. beim Starten kommt folgende Meldung sieh Bild. die Meldung komm nicht jedes mal nur ab und zu. und es komm nachdem ich die Grafikkarte eingebaut habe. 
was mich noch stutzig macht ist DDR4-2133 Zeile. ich dachte RAM läuft bei mir mit 3200mhz oder wird er beim Absturz auf 2133 zurück gesetzt? laut Windows-Speicherdiagnose ist mit RAM alles okay


----------



## Agrend7 (14. Januar 2016)

Überprüfe mal deine Einstellungen im BIOS, dadurch kann es sein, dass der RAM runtergetaktet ist. 

Schöne Grüße
Agrend


----------



## AntoniusGER (14. Januar 2016)

alles beim alten
läuft es mit 1.368V?


----------



## Adi1 (15. Januar 2016)

Stelle doch erst einmal den RAM richtig ein


----------



## the.hai (15. Januar 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Stelle doch erst einmal den RAM richtig ein



Auf XMP stellen und schon ists doch gemacht.


----------



## AntoniusGER (15. Januar 2016)

das Problem scheint behoben zu sein (tritt nicht mehr auf), ohne dass ich etwas gemacht habe .  XMP war schon aktivier.


----------



## AntonD88 (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen das gleiche System (i5 6600k + ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming + EKL Broken Eko) zusammengebaut und eine CPU Temperatur bis zu 95°C gehabt.
Dann bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen und hatte festgestellt das meine CPU auch auf 1.38v lief ohne das ich sie übertacktet habe.

Nun habe ich es auf 1.15v festgesetzt und erhalte mit Prime 95 nach ca. 15 Minuten maximale werde von 75°C. Ist das so in Ordnung für diese CPU oder sollte ich noch etwas tun?

Grüße
Anton


----------



## DasWurmi (22. Januar 2016)

Kommt drauf an was du für nen Kühler drauf hast. Mit dem Boxed-Kühler geht das in Ordnung.
Im Großen und Ganzen aber keine schädliche Temperatur für den Prozessor und wird auch so im Normalbetrieb nicht erreicht.
Kühler geht´s immer ^^


----------



## AntoniusGER (25. Januar 2016)

Hallo ich bins wieder

seit paar Tagen läuft der i5 6600K immer mit 3900MHz. ist es normal? woran kann es liegen?


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Januar 2016)

hast den energiemodus auf höchstleistung stehen?


----------



## AntoniusGER (25. Januar 2016)

also unter Windows7 Energieoptionen steht es auf Ausbalanciert. Im BIOS steht es auf NORMAL. In Bios und unter Windows ´habe ich nichts geändert.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Januar 2016)

Im zweifelsfalls Bios und Defaults laden. Nur dann kann man sicher sein, dass da nichts an diversen Energiesparfunktionen verstellt wurde


----------



## AntoniusGER (25. Januar 2016)

Windows 7 - Energieoptionen im Energiesparmodus läufts auch nur mit 800MHz.   wenn ich es auf Sparmodus lasse, werde ich doch keine Leistung beim spielen verlieren oder?


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Januar 2016)

afaik doch


----------



## AntoniusGER (25. Januar 2016)

mit  "Bios und Defaults laden" meinst du das hier?


----------



## AntoniusGER (26. Januar 2016)

das Problem wurde gelöst in dem ich unter "Energieoptionen>Ausbalanciert>Energiesparplaneinstellungen bearbeiten" die Standardeinstellungen für diesen Energiesparplan wiederhergestellt habe

danke dir Narbennarr. ohne deinen Tipp (bezüglich Energiemodus) wäre ich nicht drauf  gekommen


falls jemand dieses Beitag googelt.


----------

